# Bristlenose Breeding Setup



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

This is my breeding setup of bristlenose pleco's. Still have lil growing to do but they are indeed great looking with lots of potetntial.






















That has to be the worst tank shot i've taken! What i get for doing it at 5am. I will get some more. That holey rock is there to hide the filter that is in the tank, so when looking at it from the front you will only see the uplift tube, making the tank pretty eye appealing. 

Now if i could only figure out how to make the petricola tank eye appealing ....​


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

nice shots Marty. If I can ever fig out how to get my computer to recognize my camera again I'll post a few pics of my breeding tank , not as pretty as yours but still effective


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

Your tank looks great, but I was wondering what are those plants next to those rocks?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

mrpotato said:


> Your tank looks great, but I was wondering what are those plants next to those rocks?


I'm thinking Cabomba


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, comcomba or combamba, something with a C lol.

Thanks!


----------

